
Dear Data - revorad
http://www.dear-data.com/
======
jawns
People who come from the school of Tufte would probably hate a lot of these,
because there are much simpler, easier to understand ways to communicate not
only the information itself but its significance.

But that may not be the point. The point may be to give preference to
aesthetics over clarity, and if so, they've succeeded. Just about every
postcard looks like an art print.

~~~
dcre
Check out Giorgia and Stefanie's excellent talks at Eyeo for more detail on
their attitudes and ideas.

[https://vimeo.com/70666303](https://vimeo.com/70666303)
[https://vimeo.com/109954123](https://vimeo.com/109954123)

[https://vimeo.com/46304381](https://vimeo.com/46304381)
[https://vimeo.com/72246588](https://vimeo.com/72246588)

------
dandelany
These are lovely. I like how the informal setting allows for experimentation
with really non-standard forms of visualization, the readability of the data
varies but they're all beautiful. I especially like all of Stefanie's symbols,
and Giorgia's mirror visualization.

You should consider getting a PO Box for guest submissions - I know I'd love
to make one!

~~~
vijayr
Totally agree with the PO box idea. This project somewhat reminds me of
[http://www.onemilliongiraffes.com/](http://www.onemilliongiraffes.com/)

I understand this is personal between two friends, but if there were a PO Box,
thousands of people can participate and it would be a lot of fun

~~~
netinstructions
Tangent: I wonder how interesting (or useful/useless) it would be to train an
image classifier using
[http://www.onemilliongiraffes.com/](http://www.onemilliongiraffes.com/) and
then start looking at a bunch of random pictures.

Could it be a repeatable way to find things like the face on mars
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cydonia_(region_of_Mars)#.22Fac...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cydonia_\(region_of_Mars\)#.22Face_on_Mars.22)
except... a giraffe on mars?

Who knows, there could be giraffes everywhere, we're just not seeing them.

------
pimlottc
Fantastic! My only complaint is the lack of higher resolution scan - there's
so much detail in these graphs that it's hard to make it all out. Fortunately,
you can change the image URLs to see a larger size by changing the "format"
parameter, e.g. "?format=original":

* [http://static1.squarespace.com/static/54eec73ee4b0ae0904da0e...](http://static1.squarespace.com/static/54eec73ee4b0ae0904da0e94/54fdf75fe4b09ed71f3fac16/54fdf761e4b0077aa6403ab6/1426083728947/Giorgia_DearData_01_Front.jpg?format=original)

* [http://static1.squarespace.com/static/54eec73ee4b0ae0904da0e...](http://static1.squarespace.com/static/54eec73ee4b0ae0904da0e94/54fdf75fe4b09ed71f3fac16/54fdf761e4b074390df3f284/1426083742874/Giorgia_DearData_01_Back.jpg?format=original)

------
kleer001
This seems like it might even scale to elementary school type projects. Maybe
not for all the students, lol. But I bet a few of those kids that like to wear
button-up shirts and carry briefcases to class would love the heck out of it.
Maybe even a new kind of pen-palling.

~~~
jofer
There are kids that wear button-up shirts and carry briefcases to class??

...I think we went to very different schools...

That having been said, this could make for a really interesting and thought-
provoking pen-pal-type program. In particular, the visualizations relating to
personal interactions or how time is spent could really highlight cultural
differences that we're usually oblivious to.

~~~
kleer001
Few and far between, maybe 1% of 1% of 1%... but they're out there. So, one or
two kids in every district, or a 10% chance of one kid in any one school.
Where'd I get these stats? Thin air.

[http://www.ebony.com/career-finance/mos-bows-
bowties-099#axz...](http://www.ebony.com/career-finance/mos-bows-
bowties-099#axzz3UrXtx9md)

------
psadauskas
I poked around, but didn't see an RSS feed available for this. Is that not
something squarespace offers?

------
crdr88
haha

